# Frühe Planungsphase - dies und das



## Haggard (10. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Teichbesitzer ,
ich bin immer noch in einer frühen Planungsphase. Eigentlich habe ich schon einen Plan inklusive Filtergraben nach "Naturagart". Allerdings bin ich wieder am Grübeln , ob nicht ein normaler Filter reicht.

Der Teich wird eine Fläche von bis zu 70m² (inkl. Filtergraben) haben und bis zu 1,5m tief. Das Profil soll 3 Stufen beinhalten(. 1. 10cm , 2. 50cm und dann 150cm)
Das ergibt gut 50-60m³ Wasser.
Der Filtergraben nimmt gut Platz in Anspruch und ich frage mich , ob es sinnvoll wäre  , die Fläche als Wasserfläche zu nutzen und dafür ein ordentliches __ Filtersystem zu verwenden.
Ein Ufergraben ist dafür fest im Plan. Viel Rasen bleibt danach nicht mehr über 
Fischbesatz ist geplant : u.a. Kleinfisch wie __ Gründling und __ Rotfeder , aber auch Koi´s sollen rein. Koi´s sollen max. 6 Stück Platz finden.
Pflanzen kommen auch rein , u.a. reinigende Pflanzen wie __ Hechtkraut etc.
Kristallklares Wasser brauche ich nicht unbedingt.

Preislich soll es auch passen , wenn ich die Baumaterialien und Zeitaufwand für den Filtergraben zusammenrechne  , würde ein Filtersystem einiges sparen , oder ?

Also meine Frage kurz und knapp :  Filtergraben oder Filter ?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## herdsch (10. Aug. 2015)

Hi, also ich weiß nicht. Ich kann nur berichten das ich mir echt nen Kopf gemacht habe was Filter betrifft und die Wasserqualität. Aber jetzt nach 4 Wochen (meines eigenen Teiches) muss ich dir sagen, das die Lage immer noch einer der wichtigsten Punkte ist....ich hab mich wirklich auf die max 6h Sonne gehalten....ich hab seither nicht einmal die UVC eingeschaltet....hab nach meinem Biofilter das wasser durch die Flachzohne laufen lassen und über eine Muschelbank....auch meinen zweiten (eigentlich größerern Filter) mit Heli-x ist noch nicht im Betrieb. Nach zwei wochen wars mal drei Tage etwas angetrübt aber seither glasklar.Ich hab zwar erst zwei __ störe drin aber keine Algenbildung, und konstante 20Crad. Der zweite Filter wird dann notwenig wenn Koi rein kommen. Aber was ich damit sagen will ist, dass vielleicht eine gesunde Mischung es aus macht. Also einen sparsamen Filter und einen natürlichen Graben bzw. Filterweg.... und auf die Sonne achten und auf Fischbesatz....immer wenn man grüne Teiche sieht oder Wasserprobleme existieren sehe ich die Teiche in der vollen Sonne stehen. Ich bin da echt kein Experte, hatte bisher nur reine Naturteiche gebaut die nur durch die Pflanzen klar wurden und das mit der richtigen Lage und "normalen" Fischbesatz.


----------



## krallowa (10. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
bedenke bei deinen Pflanzen das deine zukünftigen Kois gern auch mal am Grün rumzupfen.
Also wenn du keinen Filtergraben haben möchtest dann brauchst du auf jeden Fall einen guten Filter.
Deine Aussage von wegen:


Haggard schrieb:


> Kristallklares Wasser brauche ich nicht unbedingt.


wird spätestens beim ersten Besuch mit dem Ausspruch "Warum ist dein Wasser denn so grün und wo sind die Fische" keinen Bestand mehr haben.
Überlege dir vorher was du haben möchtest und was es dir wert ist.
Ich habe einen Pflanzenfilter nach dem Filter und da bleiben ordentlich Reststoffe und Algen hängen, Wasser ist ok, Fische sichtbar nur Fadenalgen machen mir das Leben schwer.
Baue aber demnächst noch einen Tonnenfilter um die Arbeit ein wenig zu reduzieren, denn bei den derzeitigen Temperaturschwankungen hat der Filter schon zu kämpfen.


----------



## herdsch (10. Aug. 2015)

krallowa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bedenke bei deinen Pflanzen das deine zukünftigen Kois gern auch mal am Grün rumzupfen.
> Also wenn du keinen Filtergraben haben möchtest dann brauchst du auf jeden Fall einen guten Filter.
> Deine Aussage von wegen:
> ...


Ja guter Einwand, ich hab meine Pflanzen bzw. Flachzohne durch eine Trockenmauer aus Flusssteinen getrennt....wasser kommt durch aber kein Fisch zu den Pflanzen oder __ Muscheln....daher auch meine Planung von einer L-Form.
Was auch wahr ist das man Koi ja auch echt sehen möchte was bei trüben Wasser gar keinen Spass mehr macht


----------



## Haggard (10. Aug. 2015)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Natürlich möchte ich die Fische auch sehen.
Also ich möchte entweder mit Filtergraben ohne weiteren Filter oder halt nur einen externen Filter auskommen...
Die Fläche vom Filtergraben ist nicht ohne.
Guter Tip mit der Mauer  Bei mir wird es auch eine L Form , nicht anders machbar , es sei denn ich verzichte auf die Hälfte der Teichfläche.


----------



## herdsch (10. Aug. 2015)

Haggard schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Antworten. Natürlich möchte ich die Fische auch sehen.
> Also ich möchte entweder mit Filtergraben ohne weiteren Filter oder halt nur einen externen Filter auskommen...
> Die Fläche vom Filtergraben ist nicht ohne.
> Guter Tip mit der Mauer  Bei mir wird es auch eine L Form , nicht anders machbar , es sei denn ich verzichte auf die Hälfte der Teichfläche.



Ok, naja wenn Koi rein kommen muss ich einfach sagen dann lieber einen richtigen Filter wenn es nur eins gibt


----------



## Zacky (10. Aug. 2015)

Ich denke...


Haggard schrieb:


> ich möchte entweder mit Filtergraben ohne weiteren Filter...


...das wird nix, bei dem Besatz. Auch wenn alles klein & fein bleibt, die Menge an Fisch nicht zu hoch wird, benötigst Du dann einen deutlich größeren Filtergraben. Dieser nimmt aber wieder mehr Platz weg, was zu Lasten deines Teichvolumens gehen wird. 



Haggard schrieb:


> oder halt nur einen externen Filter auskommen...


...das ist ggf. die besser Alternative, wobei auch hier eine Pflanzenzone oder ein Pflanzengürtel am Teichrand gesetzt werden könnte. Das wurde ja schon oben erwähnt, die vermutlich dennoch auftretende Wassertrübung wird Dir nach 1-2 Jahren nicht mehr gefallen und Du wirst aufrüsten. Der Besatz wird bestimmt auch mehr als heute gedacht.


----------



## krallowa (10. Aug. 2015)

Also ohne Filter nur mit einem Filtergraben wirst du bei deinem geplanten Fischbesatz schnell an deine Grenzen kommen.
Später auf Filter ohne ausreichend Platz dafür einzuplanen wird auch nicht weniger schwierig, also lieber vorher planen, planen und noch einmal planen und vor allem immer großzügig planen.


----------



## Haggard (10. Aug. 2015)

Okay , ich denke , ich werde dann auf einen externen Filter  und zusätzlich ordentlich Wasserpflanzen , die abgetrennt gepflanzt werden , setzen.
Werde auch Platz für eine Filtererweiterung lassen.
Gegen die Sonne bin ich machtlos , viel Schatten habe ich nicht. Ich habe leider deutlich mehr als 6 Std. Sonne.Aber ich habe auch keinen anderen Platz für den Teich.Ich werde aber hochwüchsigen Bambus als Schattenspender pflanzen.


----------



## krallowa (10. Aug. 2015)

Ich habe immer dann Sonne wenn sie scheint , also reiner Sonnenteich.
Wasser wird auch schnell warum, die Algen habe ich bis auf die Fadenalgen aber im Griff.
Wasser ist so klar das ich am Morgen bis 1,80m tief schauen kann.
Wichtig ist das der Filter in der Nacht seine Arbeit tun kann.


----------



## Zacky (10. Aug. 2015)

Du könntest auch geschickt ein Sonnensegel über den Teich spannen. Ein Dreieckssegel mit 7 x 5 x 5 m brnigt auch zusätzlichen Schatten. Dein Teich braucht aber auch die Sonne, so dass das Segel ggf. nur im Hochsommer zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## Haggard (11. Aug. 2015)

Grüß Euch !
Ich muß nochmal nerven , ich hab jetzt mal die Zeichnung hochgeladen , was ich vor hatte. Die Zeichnung hat mir Naturagart erstellt.
Wie man gut sehen kann , ist die Fläche des Filtergrabens schon ordentlich , fast ein Drittel der Gesamtfläche. Die Gesamtgröße des Teiches kann ich in alle Richtungen noch gut um 1 Meter vergrößern , hab dann immer noch Platz für bis zu ca. 50cm Ufergraben. Ausserdem könnte ich so flacher abfallende Böschungen bauen , zumindest die ersten beiden.

Wenn ich den Filtergraben weglasse , könnte ich jeweils an den beiden kurvigen Enden eine großzügige Pflanzenzone errichten , die mit einer Mauer abgetrennt wird , bzw. nur Kleinfisch zum Laichen durch kann , errichten.


Naturagart gibt für seine großen Filter an , dass die für bis zu 50m³ ausgelegt sind.Davon könnte ich dann 2-3 Stück in Reihe schalten. Von Filtern habe ich noch null Ahnung und  was teilweise so im Netz angeboten wird , sprengt mein Budget doch erheblich. Die Preise von Naturagart wären hingegen ok.

Schrecklich , im Moment brummt ich mir echt den Schädel... Immerhin möchte ich nur 1x bauen und 20 Jahre Ruhe haben


----------



## bergi (11. Aug. 2015)

Haggard schrieb:


> Der Teich wird eine Fläche von bis zu 70m² (inkl. Filtergraben) haben und bis zu 1,5m tief. Das Profil soll 3 Stufen beinhalten(. 1. 10cm , 2. 50cm und dann 150cm) Das ergibt gut 50-60m³ Wasser [...] Koi´s sollen max. 6 Stück Platz finden



Hallo Hagg,

hier ein Hinweis, der dich freuen sollte: bei dieser - *beneidenswerten! - *Teichgröße und dem geplanten Besatz (_ich würde allerdings die  Kleinfische weglassen, die stellen ein letztlich unkontrollierbares Konkurrenz-Element zu den Kois dar, zumal sie sich auch noch vermehren_) brauchst du nach meinen eigenen Erfahrungen bzw. nach Literaturwerten *überhaupt keinen aktiv betriebenen Filter*, d.h. es genügt eine clever angelegte Pflanzenzone ohne Pumpen etc.. 
Schau dir dazu vielleicht mal die Literatur an, die ich in diesem Thread verlinkt habe https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...tiergerechtigkeit-bei-koiteichen.36487/page-3

Die Wasserklärung (_= die Beseitigung der Schwebealgen_) erfolgt komplett durch Wasserflöhe, die wiederum von den Kois gefressen werden. Dadurch ergibt sich auch nur eine reduzierte Notwendigkeit von Zufütterung, v.a. in den Übergangszeiten. Diese Notwendigkeit ermittelst du durch "Flöhezählen"  - ca. 40 gut sichtbare sollten es pro Liter sein - oder einfach durch Beobachtung der Kois - wenn sie Futter gierig annehmen, reichen die Wasserflöhe nicht mehr.

Eine aktive Filterung wird sich *in jedem Fall* (_auch wenn vorsichtig, mit Luftheber etc. betrieben_) negativ auf dieses Modell auswirken, weil die Wasserflöhe ja langsame, recht große Planktonorganismen sind. Wenn du sie rausfilterst oder im Filtergraben "einfängst", wirst du eine Wasserblüte im Teich kaum vermeiden können, und dann kommt das ganze Elend mit UV etc..

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## troll20 (11. Aug. 2015)

Ach Stefan, das haben schon soooooo viele vor dir Probiert und leider vergisst das Netz nie was, nicht mal wenn es sich als Müll gezeigt hat.
Und dann wird es auch noch immer weiter getragen. Gesunde Koi in klaren Wasser wirst du so jedenfalls nicht lange haben.

Gruß René


----------



## Haggard (11. Aug. 2015)

@bergi 
Danke für Deinen Beitrag ! Das mit den Wasserflöhen ist natürlich richtig.
Aber ich möchte absolut nicht auf andere Fische verzichten , auch Europäische Edelkrebse sollen rein.
Ich würde auch liebendgerne Bitterlinge und Teichmuscheln reinsetzen , aber in einem stark gefilterten Gartenteich verhungern die __ Muscheln.

@troll20 
Wie filterst Du denn Deinen Teich ?


----------



## bergi (11. Aug. 2015)

@Haggard: naja, das balanciert sich wohl schon irgendwie aus... das Problem ist immer ein bisschen, dass man die Kois nicht so "natürlich limitiert" haben will wie die __ Kleinfische, die Kois sollen ja immer möglichst proper genährt sein, sie stellen insofern eine ganz andere Zielsetzung dar als der Kleinfischbestand. Ein bisschen so, als wolltest du __ Lavendel, Apfelbäume und Kopfsalat im selben Beet produzieren...

@troll: ach troll, das ist halt so ein leeres Geschreibsel: *wer *hat das denn probiert, *wo *ist es denn fehlgeschlagen? Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass du *kein einziges* Beispiel für deine Behauptung nennen kannst, also einen Teich, der mit diesem Ansatz und diesen Voraussetzungen betrieben wurde und nicht funktioniert hat bzw. der mit Wassertrübung oder Fischkrankheiten kämpft. 
Gerade bei den echten Profis (_und da habe ich natürlich eher nicht den Standard-Koiteich, sondern z.B. Koi- und Karpfenzüchter bzw. ganz normale extensive Teichanlagen im Blick_) läufts *genau* so, wie ich es hier beschreibe, aber die werden hier eher nicht mitlesen und -schreiben.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## krallowa (12. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Stefan,

was möchtest du uns hier mitteilen?
Etwa das die "echten" Profis in ihren Zuchtanlagen keinerlei aktive Filterung betreiben?
Gerade bei Kois möchte man den Fisch sehen und der Koi der frisst halt gern und viel und sch.....t dann auch viel hinten raus.
Aber das fressen ja alles die Flöhe, klar.
Deswegen betreibt NG ja auch Riesentrommler um in ihrer Tauchanlage das Wasser wieder klar zu bekommen.
Aber es gibt immer jemanden der es versucht und teuer nachbessert und nachbessert und nachbess.........


----------



## Haggard (12. Aug. 2015)

Um auf meine Frage zurückzukommen...

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Filtermodulen von Naturagart ? Taugen diese erweiterbaren Elemente was ? Die Preisunterschiede sind zum Teil erheblich.

Habe noch ein anderes Anliegen :
*Es geht um den Schutz der Teichfolie von oben , bzw. möchte ich die Folie verstecken.* 
Hier und da möchte ich eine Mauer darauf bauen.
Reicht hier Vlies , das ich einmörtel oder doch lieber Verbundmatten ? In einem anderen Thread bin ich darauf gestossen.
Für den Uferwall und die erste Trasse wollte ich Ufermatten verwenden. Kann man die Ufermatten auch vermörteln ?
Den Ufergraben wollte ich komplett mit Verbundmatte panzern , da ich gerne __ Rohrkolben und __ Schilf einpflanzen würde.


----------



## troll20 (12. Aug. 2015)

bergi schrieb:


> ach troll, das ist halt so ein leeres Geschreibsel: *wer *hat das denn probiert, *wo *ist es denn fehlgeschlagen? Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass du *kein einziges* Beispiel für deine Behauptung nennen kannst, also einen Teich, der mit diesem Ansatz und diesen Voraussetzungen betrieben wurde und nicht funktioniert hat bzw. der mit Wassertrübung oder Fischkrankheiten kämpft.



Da brauch ich dir nicht mal persönliche Beispiele nennen.  Benutz mal die Suche hier im Forum  nach solch Beiträgen : Hilfe meine Fische sind Krank.  Da sind mehr als genug Beispiele. 


bergi schrieb:


> Gerade bei den echten Profis (_und da habe ich natürlich eher nicht den Standard-Koiteich, sondern z.B. Koi- und Karpfenzüchter bzw. ganz normale extensive Teichanlagen im Blick_) läufts *genau* so, wie ich es hier beschreibe, aber die werden hier eher nicht mitlesen und -schreiben.


Also Koi bzw Kaprpfenzüchter oder noch besser alle Züchter egal welcher Tiere sind immer darauf angewiesen Geld zu verdienen. Damit wird dann generell eine Intensive Zucht betrieben. In den Karpfenteiche die ich kenne werden bis zu 100 Exemplare auf 10m3 gehalten,  bei gleichzeitigem Wasswechsel von mehreren 100 Liter die Minute. Und trotzdem ist das Wasser gift grün und selten ein Fisch zu sehen.  Selbst in den Japanischen Großbecken, obwohl da bei weitem nicht so viel Koi drin ist und die Fische bis zum Verkauf oder Parung dort gehalten werden ist kaum ein Fisch zu sehen. Und auch dort findet ein konstanter Wasserwechsel statt. Mit dem Altwasser werden hier u.a. die Reisfelder bewässert.

So und jetzt zum eigentlichen Die Fische werden gefüttert, Laub und co fallen rein , die AA und alles andere wird umgewandelt in Nährstoffe welche wiederum die Pflanzen (auch Algen sind Pflanzen ) erfreut.  Aber alles in allem bleibt alles im System. Nicht mal durch  das Wasser auffüllen des verdusteten Wasser werden irgend welche Sachen aus diesem Kreislauf entnommen. Und das soll dann sauberes Wasser und relativ __ Parasiten und Bakterien frei sein?

LG René


----------



## krallowa (12. Aug. 2015)

Ufermatten sind zu teuer um sie zu vermörteln (meine Meinung), lieber das Vlies einmörteln.
Für die Mauer reicht es die Folie oben mit Vlies zu bedecken dann vermörteln und dann die Mauer draufsetzen.
Acht aber darauf das unter der Folie auch genug Vlies liegt.
Ich habe auch Vlies-Folie-Vlies-Trasszement und dann Steinplatten als Steg im Teich verbaut.


----------



## troll20 (12. Aug. 2015)

Haggard schrieb:


> Um auf meine Frage zurückzukommen...
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Filtermodulen von Naturagart ? Taugen diese erweiterbaren Elemente was ? Die Preisunterschiede sind zum Teil erheblich.


Um mal wieder auf dein Thema zurück zu kommen und auch gleichzeitig weitergehend die Aussage von @bergi zu beantworten geht es jetzt weiter.
Wenn man also die Fische gesund halten möchte und auch sehen möchte und einer langsamen Verlandung des Gewässers entgegen wirken möchte muß irgend wie gefiltert werden.
Jetzt gibt es sehr viele Filter am Markt und noch mehr Eigenbau Varianten.
Persönlich kenn ich diese NG Filter nicht,jedoch hab ich noch von keinem gehört der dauerhaft damit zufrieden war und nicht doch irgend wann aufgerüstet hat und sich dann über die Zielsaugtechnik geärgert hat. 
Die Fragen die du dir als erstes beantworten mußt ist, wie viel Zeit hab ich für die Pflege und Wartung meines Teiches bzw wie viel Zeit möchte ich darin investieren.
Ein Teich den man irgend wo sieht, sieht meist ganz toll aus, aber keiner sieht die Arbeit die in Ihm steckt. Besonders die Arbeit wenn es sich um relativ natürlich Angelegte Teiche auf beengtem Raum handelt. Da müssen ständig irgend welce Pflanzen im Zaum gehalten werden oder Totes Laub und Blüten entfernt werden usw. Dann kommt dazu das ein Filter gereinigt werden muß und hier steht die Frage, will ich das machen oder soll er es besser alleine machen, weil ich lieber ein Glas __ Wein genießen möchte.
Das nächste Problem ist: kein mir bekannter Filter (ich red jetzt vom Filter und nicht von UVC / Ozon und ähnliches) schafft es Keime und __ Parasiten aus dem Wasser *zu entfernen.*
Das schaft aber immer ein Teilwasserwechsel, was aber auch immer mit entsprechenden Kosten verbunden ist. Teilwasserwechsel sind nicht auffüllen von Verdunstungen!!!
Ein Filter muß mindest so gut sein das er locker das was eingetragen wird auch austragen kann.

So und nu ihr
LG René


----------



## mitch (12. Aug. 2015)

herdsch schrieb:


> ....hab nach meinem Biofilter das wasser durch die Flachzohne laufen lassen und über eine Muschelbank....





herdsch schrieb:


> wasser kommt durch aber kein Fisch zu den Pflanzen oder __ Muscheln....



Hallo Michael,

mir ist da grad was aufgefallen: was bekommen die "Mupfeln" eigentlich als futter ab.

Wenn das Wasser zu sauber ist verhungern sie  - und tote Muscheln .... https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/muscheln-vergiften-den-teich.23754/

lieber dann ohne "Mupfeln"


----------



## bergi (12. Aug. 2015)

Naja, ich habe den Eindruck, es geht hier nicht mehr um die Sache, sondern um die Verteidigung des Glaubenssatzes "Koiteiche brauchen immer Filtertechnik"... und über Glaubensangelegenheiten zu diskutieren ist riskant und unproduktiv. Dennoch sei die Anmerkung erlaubt:


troll20 schrieb:


> In den Karpfenteiche die ich kenne werden bis zu 100 Exemplare auf 10m3 gehalten,  bei gleichzeitigem Wasswechsel von mehreren 100 Liter die Minute.


 Solche Besatzdichten haben *rein gar nichts* mehr mit der Anfrage von Haggard zu tun, aber auch nicht mit der Realität z.B. der Karpfenteichwirtschaft in Deutschland. Für einen gemäßigt extensiv besetzten Teich (_und so was streben wir hier ja an_) sind in Deutschland z.B. so 1-3 kg/m3 normal, du sprichst hier von - je nach Gewicht der Tiere - dem etwa Zehnfachen.

Zu den anderen Thesen über "_Bakterien und  Parasiten_" äußere ich mich nicht, das ist mir zu unterirdisch.
Ein guter Tipp wäre, sich einerseits mal ein bisschen *unabhängige Fachliteratur *(_Links s.o., also keine Werbeprospektchen_) durchzublättern, aber vor allem mal z.B. einen normalen Karpfenteich in der Realität anzusehen und nach giftgrünem Wasser, Hunderten von Litern Wasserwechsel oder gar Filtern - *lach* - Ausschau zu halten.

Edit: Beiträge zusammen gefasst. Admin-Team


----------



## troll20 (12. Aug. 2015)

Sorry @Haggard , das ich deinen Thred so verunstaltet habe, ich bin ab sofort raus.

LG René
PS tu dir und den Fischlis nicht das vorgeschlagene an den Fischen zu liebe


----------



## Haggard (12. Aug. 2015)

@troll20  , alles gut  Ich danke Dir für Deine Infos !


----------



## krallowa (12. Aug. 2015)

Weiß ja nicht was bergi hier versucht durchzuboxen, aber lies dir bitte in Ruhe ein paar Beiträge durch und entscheide dann was du machen möchtest, gern auch in Büchern im Netz oder sonstwo.
Es gibt keine "grundsätzlich" oder "immer" geltenden Regeln aber einiges kann man im Vorfeld schon verhindern, indem man z. Bsp. auch für Eventualitäten Platz lässt.
Das wichtigste ist dabei, das es für längere Zeit funktioniert, ich bastel gern und deshalb bau ich jetzt bei noch etwas rum, Funktion ist gut aber es geht immer besser.
Schade ist es, wenn nach kurzer Zeit die Erkenntnis kommt das man vieles falsch gemacht hat und kein Platz für Änderungen ist.
Also, lass dir Zeit.


----------



## herdsch (12. Aug. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> mir ist da grad was aufgefallen: was bekommen die "Mupfeln" eigentlich als futter ab.
> 
> ...



Hi Mitch, ja das stimmt schon...bisher hatte ich zwei Tote Muscheln. Alleridngs wurde Ihnen das Fleisch rausgerissen. Ich würde da eher auf ein  anderes Tier tippen. Ja genau deswegen ist meine UVC noch total ungebraucht. In dem Abschnitt sind auch alle Pflanzen und bisher ist keine mehr gestorben von daher muss es ja was zum fressen(filtern) geben  jede Nacht wandern die umher....man sieht auch das sie gerade die Bereiche aufsuchen die nicht gerade im Fluss des Filterwasser verläuft....also kann bisher wirklich nicht negatives daran finden. like

lg Michael


----------



## Zacky (12. Aug. 2015)

Man sollte diese Thematik nicht unbedingt als "unterirdisch" beschreiben, denn das gehört auch nicht zum guten Ton dieses Forums. 

Man sollte viel mehr bedenken, dass Jeder hier seine Meinung äußern, seine Thesen erklären und seine Erfahrungen mitteilen kann. Was man nicht machen sollte, ist hier verschiedene Themenbereiche aus Natur, Wirtschaft und Hobby miteinander zu vermischen. Ich denke bzw. meine, dass ein Karpfenteich in freier Natur unter ganz anderen Bedingungen läuft bzw. laufen muss, als ein künstlich angelegter Teich mit Karpfen. Auch das Thema wird sicher zu weit führen, aber alleine der Zusammenhang, dass die meisten Karpfenteiche in Natura oder auch die Zuchtteiche über Grundwasser gespeist werden, "grün" sind und meist keine Teichfolie als Sperrbahn zu den natürlichen (Filter-)Ressourcen im Boden haben, ist schon ein himmelsweiter Unterschied zu den künstlich angelegten Gartenteichen.

Es ist doch häufiger so - und das zeigen die Frage-Threads hier und die Erfahrung anderer User, dass künstlich angelegte Teiche, egal ob Karpfen, Stör, Goldi oder __ Moderlieschen nicht ohne Technik zur absoluten Zufriedenheit des Betrachters laufen.  Kaum ein künstlicher Teich ist nach 1-2 Jahren in der Lage sich selbst zu reinigen, wenn nicht gewisse Parameter darauf vorher abgestimmt sind. Die wichtigsten Parameter sind meines Erachtens nach, die Größe und die Tiefe, mit einem entsprechenden "natürlichen" Verhältnis von Besatzdichte und Pflanzenbestand. Wie viele können denn bitte zweifelsfrei von ihrem Teich behaupten, dass sie das Verhältnis haben!? Weniger als 1%!? - die Glücklichen!!

in diesem Sinne...


----------



## Christine (12. Aug. 2015)

bergi schrieb:


> reichen die Wasserflöhe nicht mehr.


Und dann? Dann fängt er von vorne an und muss doch einen Filter bauen?



bergi schrieb:


> Gerade bei den echten Profis (_und da habe ich natürlich eher nicht den Standard-Koiteich, sondern z.B. Koi- und Karpfenzüchter bzw. ganz normale extensive Teichanlagen im Blick_) läufts *genau* so, wie ich es hier beschreibe


Garantiert nicht, denn Karpfen- und Koizüchter haben nix gegen Schwebalgen, da sie ja kein Vogelfutter produzieren möchten. 
Die haben Frischwasserzufuhr, um die Giftstoffe auszuspülen, die Algen sind denen relativ wurst. Und was passiert, wenn die den Hahn aufdrehen? Richtig - auf der anderen Seite werden die nicht vorhandenen Wasserflöhe in den Abfluß gespült.


----------



## bergi (12. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Zacky,
_streiche "unterirdisch", sorry (die Idee vom "bakterienfreien" Teich fand ich halt schon ziemlich daneben). 
_
Gleich bin ich aus der Sache sowieso wieder raus... es geht mir nicht darum, etwas durchzuboxen. Mir tut es nur leid, dass in diesen Diskussionen nicht das verfügbare, wissenschaftliche und technische Fachwissen über Anlage und Pflege z.B. von Karpfenteichen (_da meine ich natürlich nicht in erster Linie mein persönliches, sondern z.B. das in den Links angeführte_) genutzt und besprochen, sondern von vorneherein dem Einsatz von Technik, offenbar egal unter welchen Umständen, das Wort geredet wird.
Weiterhin stört es offenbar gar nicht, dass konkrete Beispiele für die angeblichen "Probleme" mit gut gemachten, technikfreien Varianten fehlen, es dürfen stattdessen munter Horrorszenarien über Fischkrankheiten etc. entwickelt werden.

Diese Diskussion ist ähnlich, als würde man in einem Gartenforum prinzipiell auf der Notwendigkeit von Kunstdünger, Schädlingsbekämpfungsmitteln und Motorgerätschaft bestehen, und alle Versuche es "ohne" zu versuchen, von vorneherein als "gefährlich", "verantwortungslos" etc. verunglimpfen.
Ach so ja, noch dazu: 





Zacky schrieb:


> aber alleine der Zusammenhang, dass die meisten Karpfenteiche in Natura oder auch die Zuchtteiche über Grundwasser gespeist werden (nein, das werden sie nicht. Karpfenteiche sind in aller Regel keine Grundwasserteiche, sonst könnte man sie z.B. nicht ablassen) , "grün" sind (nein, das sind sie nicht, nur wenn was ganz entschieden falsch läuft) und meist keine Teichfolie als Sperrbahn zu den natürlichen (Filter-)Ressourcen im Boden haben (der Filtereffekt von tieferen Bodenschichten (_= unter einer sinnvollen "Gartenteichsubstrattiefe_")  ist zu vernachlässigen, das Wasser dringt nicht bis dahin) , ist schon ein himmelsweiter Unterschied zu den künstlich angelegten (Teiche sind immer künstlich angelegt) Gartenteichen.



Hi Christine,
du solltest mal diese gut geschriebene Zusammenfassung zur Rolle von Naturnahrung in der Karpfen- (und damit auch Koi-) Teichwirtschaft durchlesen, darin beantworten sich im Wesentlichen deine Fragen.  http://www.oekoverein.at/files/naturnahrung.pdf
Nur ganz kurz auf den Punkt:


Christine schrieb:


> Und dann? Dann fängt er von vorne an und muss doch einen Filter bauen? (Nein, die Flöhe sterben ja nicht aus. Man füttert zu, bis sich die Population wieder erhöht. Tendenziell hat man dann ein Anzeichen, dass die Besatzdichte in Richtung "zu hoch" tendiert, was man schon zuvor hätte rausfinden können)
> Garantiert nicht, denn Karpfen- und Koizüchter haben nix gegen Schwebalgen, da sie ja kein Vogelfutter produzieren möchten. Die haben Frischwasserzufuhr, um die Giftstoffe auszuspülen, die Algen sind denen relativ wurst. Und was passiert, wenn die den Hahn aufdrehen? Richtig - auf der anderen Seite werden die nicht vorhandenen Wasserflöhe in den Abfluß gespült. (Nein, so ist das nicht... ein Karpfenzüchter kennt überhaupt keine "Giftstoffe", sondern nur "Nährstoffe", die Algen sind ihnen nicht "wurst" - weil sie die Wasserflöhe als Naturnahrung brauchen und wollen, und diese wiederum zu 100% von den Schwebealgen abhängen, und weil Frischwasser nicht unbegrenzt verfügbar ist)



Edit: Beiträge zusammengefasst. Admin-Team


----------



## Joachim (12. Aug. 2015)

@bergi
Bitte die "Bearbeiten" Funktion der Beiträge benutzen statt wiederholt Doppelbeiträge zu veröffentlichen. Danke.


----------



## Christine (13. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Stefan,



bergi schrieb:


> du solltest mal diese gut geschriebene Zusammenfassung zur Rolle von Naturnahrung in der Karpfen- (und damit auch Koi-) Teichwirtschaft durchlesen, darin beantworten sich im Wesentlichen deine Fragen


So, artig wie ich bin, habe ich diese Zusammenfassung durchgelesen. Und es ist durchaus so, wie ich dachte.
Daphnien sind wichtig als Futtertiere - in erster Linie für Brutfische!
Und Teichwirte kennen durchaus Giftstoffe, deshalb haben sie auch ein Auge auf den Ammonium/Ammoniak-Gehalt. Dies wird in Deiner Quelle nicht so deutlich, zumal die Autorin, das eine mit dem anderen verwechselt. Auf das Thema Filterung bzw. der Wirkung von Daphnien wird gar nicht eingegangen: Wenn der Schlamm stinkt, wird das Wasser abgelassen und der Schlamm entfernt.
Mein Fazit: Dein Vergleich hinkt auf ganzer Linie. Für die Teichwirtschaft vielleicht o.k., für einen Gartenteich mit Fischen ein wenig praktikabler Ansatz.

Achja, und für Dich noch mal in der Übersetzung - mit "die Algen sind denen relativ wurst", dann bedeutet dies, dass sie Anstrengungen unternehmen, um Giftstoffe aus dem Wasser entfernen, aber nicht um die Algen zu entfernen. Lies bitte die ganzen Sätze.


----------



## bergi (13. Aug. 2015)

Hi Christine,
schön, dass du dir den Text wenigstens mal angeschaut hast... nur hättest du etwas sorgfältiger lesen können, bevor du deine Schlüsse ziehst... oder meinst du vielleicht, dass es nicht so drauf ankommt, weil sonst schon niemand reinschauen wird?


Christine schrieb:


> Und es ist durchaus so, wie ich dachte. Daphnien sind wichtig als Futtertiere - in erster Linie für Brutfische!
> *Nein, natürlich nicht. *
> _"2.2 Bedeutung im Abwachsteich
> Ist es schon im Brutteich oder Vorstreckteich für den Laien nur schwer vermittelbar, wie komplex und variantenreich sich die Vorgänge im Teichplankton abspielen, so ist es wohl noch um vieles schwieriger, * im Abwachsteich, wo die Fische doch schon eine gewisse Größe erreicht haben, klar zu machen, dass die winzigen Planktonorganismen über Erfolg oder Misserfolg der Teichbewirtschaftung wesentlich mitentscheiden. *Sind für die Brütlinge die allerkleinsten Zooplankter die begehrtesten Leckerbissen, so bevorzugen z.B. zwei- bis dreisömmrige Karpfen eindeutig die größeren Cladoceren._
> ...


----------



## herdsch (13. Aug. 2015)

Ob Haggard mit dieser Diskussion noch etwas anfangen kann? Ich denke nicht....


----------



## Christine (13. Aug. 2015)

@herdsch Nein, Haggard und die meisten aller Teichbesitzer hier können damit für die Praxis nix anfangen. Weil das an den Ansprüchen eines normalen Teichbesitzers völlig vorbei geht.

@bergi: Wie ich schon schrieb, Du liest nur die Hälfte. Ich schrieb ausdrücklich "in erster Linie" das ist etwas anderes als "ausschließlich". Du gehst Deine Daphnien zählen und ich meinen Filter reinigen.


----------



## tomsteich (13. Aug. 2015)

Haggard schrieb:


> Grüß Euch !
> 
> Wenn ich den Filtergraben weglasse , könnte ich jeweils an den beiden kurvigen Enden eine großzügige Pflanzenzone errichten , die mit einer Mauer abgetrennt wird , bzw. nur Kleinfisch zum Laichen durch kann , errichten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 151471



Hallo Haggard,

ich habe selbst seit einigen Jahren einen vollvermörtelten Naturagart-Schwimmteich (ca. 50.000 Liter) mit Filter- und Ufergraben, Naturagart-Langzeitfilter und 12 Koi.

Persönlich halte ich den Filtergraben für deutlich sinnvoller als jetzt im Teich eine Pflanzenzone abzutrennen. Sollten __ Kleinfische den Boden dort aufwühlen, wird der Teich sicher auch nicht klarer.

Bei mir funktioniert das NG-Prinzip auch sehr gut, d.h. ich habe in der gesamten Saison stets Bodensicht. Im Schwimmteich habe ich auch, entgegen der Empfehlung von NG, einige Pflanzen gesetzt, welche aber mangels Nährstoffangebot hier kaum wachsen. Im Filtergraben wuchern die Pflanzen (vor allem in diesem Sommer) dafür sehr stark.

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## bergi (13. Aug. 2015)

Zu Thomas - endlich mal was echt Technisches: very well, aber Haggis Teich wird etwas größer wie deiner, und es sollen höchstens halb so viele Kois rein...das macht - filtertechnisch, Wasserchemismus - wohl einen gewissen Unterschied.

Ansonsten: Es geht hier offenbar mal wieder nicht um Erfahrungsaustausch bzw. ehrliche, interessierte, offene Auseinandersetzung mit Systemen, Ansätzen etc., sondern um das Vertreten einer "offiziellen" Meinung, komplett egal, welche Argumente vorliegen.
Es wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn sich Leser (_Haggi, wo bist du???_ ) mal gegen so eine Art der Kommunikations-"kultur" aussprechen würden.


----------



## Haggard (13. Aug. 2015)

Leute , bitte nicht bekriegen hier  , ich bin für jede Meinung offen und dankbar.
Mittlerweilen habe ich mich u.a. mit Naturagart kurzgeschlossen und mit einem Koi-Züchter aus der näheren Umgebung.
Ich habe mich für einen Eigenbaufilter für bis zu 60.000L entschlossen  , mit einer gesunden Mischung aus Pflanzenzonen und einer Muschelbank. Ein UV-Filter kommt erstmal nicht in Frage. Falls ich später doch mehr Koi´s haben möchte , kann ich das System ohne Probleme erweitern.
Den Platz , denn ich durch den Wegfall des Filtergraben einspare, nutze ich für mehr Wasserfläche und Ufergräben. Durch die größere Wasserfläche entstehen größere Flachwassserbereiche.
Dadurch wird auch die Naturnahrung gefördert , also im Endeffekt eine Mischung aus allen Aussagen hier 
Bei mir kommen auch noch andere Arten hinzu , aber in normalen Mengen , da sich die ein oder andere Art sicherlich ordentlich vermehren wird.
Ganz am Anfang habe ich meinen Teich komplett ohne Technik geplant , also rein biologische Filterung.
Ich habe hier auch Fachliteratur über Teichwirtschaft liegen...
Nach viel hin und her , bin ich halt zum Entschluß gekommen , dass ich die Technik fest einplane , da ich 100% Sicht bis auf den Grund haben möchte.

Ich danke Euch allen für die Tips 

P.S. In nächster Zeit kommen sicherlich noch andere Fragen auf euch zu


----------



## bergi (13. Aug. 2015)

Guter Abschluss, finde ich - viel Glück mit deinem Projekt, Haggard, halt uns auf dem Laufenden (und die Flöhe im Auge )!


----------



## willi1954 (13. Aug. 2015)

Haggard schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe mich für einen Eigenbaufilter für bis zu 60.000L entschlossen  , mit einer gesunden Mischung aus Pflanzenzonen und einer Muschelbank. Ein UV-Filter kommt erstmal nicht in Frage. Falls ich später doch mehr Koi´s haben möchte , kann ich das System ohne Probleme erweitern.


Kannst du näheres zu deinem Eigenbaufilter beschreiben ?


----------



## Haggard (13. Aug. 2015)

Ist ein Patronenfilter mit 42 Patronen bis zu 60.000L (50x10cm) die Patronen gibt es in 3 verschiedenen Porengrößen
Behälter aus Pe 1195 x 910 x 830 leer , 9mm Wandstärke
Einlauf 1 1/2Zoll oder wahlweise Schwerkraft-Version mit 110mm Einlauf für Bodenablauf sowie 110mm Einlauf für den Skimmer, UV-Klärer bis 110 Watt vormontierbar. Auslauf 110 mm
4 Vorklärsäckchen
Filter auf 5 Füßen stehend. Dies ermöglicht einen kompletten Schlammablass über ein 40mm Kugelhahn(Richtung wählbar)

Aber den kaufe ich natürlich fertig gebaut , meine Frau und ich sind davon überzeugt und der Filter liegt im Budget


----------



## Zacky (13. Aug. 2015)

Hi.

Mir wurde damals gesagt - als ich meinen Patronenfilter selbst gebaut habe - dass ich mit 1 Patrone a' 1m Länge x 10 x 10 cm etwa 1 m³ Teichwasser filtern kann. Bei deiner Größe des Patronenfilters wären das jetzt gerade einmal 21 m³ Teichwasser und dein Teich fässt nachher 60 m³. Auch würde ich so einen Patronenfilter bzw. egal welchen Biofilter, nie mehr ohne eine mechanische Vorreinigung/Grobreinigung betreiben.

Dies nur als Anregung und Gedankenstütze für die weiteren Planungen. Wenn ihr davon überzeugt seid, dann ist es ja ok, aber ich wollte Euch dies nur noch mit auf dem Weg geben. Das alles unter Betrachtung der Gesamtumstände zur Teichgröße, Besatz und alles anderem, was ihr Euch wünscht. 




Haggard schrieb:


> da ich 100% Sicht bis auf den Grund haben möchte


  

Auch für die Zukunft solltet ihr berücksichtigen, wie viel Umwälzrate soll es sein - also welche Pumpenstärke, es ist ein riesiger Unterschied einen Filter gepumpt oder über Schwerkraft zu betreiben. Die eine Variante lässt weniger Volumenstrom zu, als die andere Variante und die Stromkosten sind auch sehr unterschiedlich.

Alles in allem, nicht ganz so einfach die Entscheidungen. Sorry, wenn es niederschmetternd & verwirrend ist - was ihr hier alles zu hören bekommt, aber eines ist versprochen - wir lesen uns in 1-2 Jahren wieder und wir stehen für Euch mit Ratschlägen für das Filter-Upgrade zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggard (13. Aug. 2015)

Also die Grobreinigung sollen die Vorklärsäckchen erledigen , wurde uns so gesagt.
Die komplette Wassermenge soll ca. alle 5 Std. gefiltert werden ,dazu bekommen wir auch die passende , sparsame Pumpe.
Wenn wir dann später mal ein upgrade brauchen , macht ja nichts , dafür ist das System  erweiterbar. Platz werde ich dafür einplanen.
Wie gesagt , ich fange mit relativ wenig Besatz an , alles andere ergibt sich dann mit der Zeit und ich sammel dann ja auch Erfahrung.


----------



## willi1954 (13. Aug. 2015)

was sind denn Vorklärsäckchen ?


----------



## mitch (13. Aug. 2015)

Tante Go... meint dazu:

Es wurden keine mit Ihrer Suchanfrage - _*Vorklärsäckchen*_ - übereinstimmenden Dokumente gefunden.

wow, das kommt ned oft vor


----------



## Haggard (14. Aug. 2015)

Also , diese Säckchen sehen wie kleine Kartoffelsäcke aus und hängen direkt an den Einläufen vom Filter. Darin bleibt dann der grobe Schmutz hängen.
Einfach zu reinigen !


----------



## Haggard (14. Aug. 2015)

Ich habe nun die nächsten Anliegen und zwar den Überlauf und die Aufstellung der Pumpe. ( Im Winter bleibt alles aus )
Wie kann ich einen Ablauf am Besten machen ? Braucht man unbedingt einen ?
Wie versteckt Ihr Eure Pumpen in Euren Teichen ?


----------



## troll20 (14. Aug. 2015)

Also ein VLCVF am Einlauf 

LG René


----------



## Haggard (14. Aug. 2015)

Was ist ein VLCVF ?


----------



## Zacky (14. Aug. 2015)

Haggard schrieb:


> Einfach zu reinigen !



...aber auf Dauer sehr aufwändig, zeitraubend und irgendwann nervig



Haggard schrieb:


> Ich habe nun die nächsten Anliegen und zwar den Überlauf und die Aufstellung der Pumpe.



Wenn Du im Teich Bodenabläufe und Skimmer verbaust, dann steht dort keine Pumpe mehr. Die Leitungen von Bodenablauf und Skimmer werden meist unter der Folie nach außen verlegt. Dort kommen die Rohre in einer Sammelkammer an. In diese Sammelkammer wird die (Druck-)Pumpe gestellt, welche Dir dann das Wasser nach oben in die überirdisch stehenden IBC fördert. - Wir reden hier immer noch von der gepumpten Filterversion mit Bodenablauf & Co!? Richtig!? Je Bodenablauf sollten 10-12 m³/h und durch den Skimmer etwa 8-10 m³/h gezogen werden = alle Leitungen addiert = vernünftige Pumpenleistung.

Die Ausläufe des Filters zurück in den Teich sind dann im Bereich der Oberkante deiner Filter-IBC und laufen durch eigene Schwerkraft wieder zurück in den Teich.


----------



## troll20 (14. Aug. 2015)

Haggard schrieb:


> Was ist ein VLCVF ?


Hier mal die Ergebnisse unserer Suche https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/search/175786/?page=8&q=VLCVF&o=date

Viel Spaß 
LG René


----------



## Haggard (14. Aug. 2015)

@Zacky 

Ich bin vielleicht ein bißchen naiv , aber ich möchte ohne Abläufe bauen und die Pumpe kommt direkt ins Wasser. Ein Skimmer ist geplant.
Damit ich  , wenns denn dann mal sein muß , auch ohne Probleme an Schläuche und Rohre komme.

Ist es sinnvoll für die Pumpe noch eine Kuhle auszuheben ?

@troll
ja , sowas in der Art


----------



## Zacky (14. Aug. 2015)

Haggard schrieb:


> Ist es sinnvoll für die Pumpe noch eine Kuhle auszuheben ?



Nein, das ist nicht zwingend notwendig. Eigentlich gehört eine solche Pumpe einfach nur an den tiefsten Punkt im Teich, wo sich der gesamte Schmuddel ansammelt. Das ist aber, meiner Meinung nach, noch aus der Zeit, wo Teiche meist in runder Trichterform gebaut wurden. Heutzutage haben viele Teichianer die Pumpen auf einer Stufe in etwa mittlerer Höhe im Teich zu stehen, damit die Pumpen durch den Schmuddel am Grund nicht verstopfen können. Mit einer Pumpe bekommst Du aber nur teilweise den Schmutz vom Teichgrund hoch, was wieder zu einer manuellen Reinigung deinerseits führt, die man auf jeden Fall 1-2 x im Jahr machen sollte.

Wenn Du am Ende doch irgendwie mit dem NG-Prinzip arbeitest, wirst Du sicherlich auch auf die Sedimentfalle gestossen sein und auf die Kombination mit einer anschließenden Pumpenkammer. Das ist im Grunde das gleiche Prinzip, wie mit Bodenabläufen - nur über der Folie, aber im Mörtelbett.


----------



## Christine (14. Aug. 2015)

Haggard schrieb:


> Ist es sinnvoll für die Pumpe noch eine Kuhle auszuheben ?


Auch wenn Du sehr viel Wasser hast, würde ich die Pumpe nicht an den tiefsten Punkt stellen - zum einen, damit sie im Fall der Fälle nicht den Fischen das Wasser unterm Bauch wegzieht, zum anderen, damit sie nicht im Schlamm versinkt, falls sie doch überfordert sein sollte, und drittens, nicht versucht, das feinere Bodensubstrat, sofern vorhanden, durch den Filter zu jagen.

(Edit: Jetzt hat Zacky mich überholt  )


----------



## Haggard (14. Aug. 2015)

Danke Leute , ich werde die Tipps natürlich mit berücksichtigen 


Anbei meine finale Zeichnung. Auf jede Ebene kommt ca. 10cm Sand

Jetzt habe ich noch eine wichtige Sache und zwar geht es um die _*Böschung*_.
Ich habe mal einen Querschnitt mit 40° gezeichnet und angefügt , bei 60° könnte ich noch den ein oder anderen m² mehr Tiefenzone rauskitzeln.
Die Breite der ersten beiden Zonen sind 50cm , bis auf 2 Seiten , da mache ich 100cm pro Zone.


----------



## fiseloer (14. Aug. 2015)

Haggard schrieb:


> Danke Leute , ich werde die Tipps natürlich mit berücksichtigen
> 
> Anbei meine finale Zeichnung. Auf jede Ebene kommt ca. 10cm Sand
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 151651 Anhang anzeigen 151652



Glückwunsch! Schaun wir mal wo der nach 3 Monaten liegt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Haggard (15. Aug. 2015)

Guten Morgen  

Hmm , normal bin ich ja Freund des Sarkasmus , nur würde mir ein Rat mehr bringen 
Mir ist schon klar , dass die Fische den Sand verteilen....Ich werde wahrscheinlich einen Rand um die Zonen mörteln , damit der Sand liegen bleibt.
Wenn Du , lieber @fiseloer  , eine Alternative für mich hast , nur raus damit !


----------



## bergi (15. Aug. 2015)

Hi Haggard,
das Thema "wie Tiefe gewinnen" bzw. "wie Steilwände einziehen" taucht ja immer wieder auf, im Link hatte ich meine Erfahrungen mit der "Schwimmteichbauweise" geschildert, sie scheint mir besser, als einen Rand zu mörteln... so was hält ja auch nicht wirklich, ein lose auf der Folie liegender Mörtelwall (du wirst ihn ja wohl nicht armieren wollen )
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ufergraben-und-uferwall.44960/page-2


----------



## Haggard (15. Aug. 2015)

Hmm , ich werde wohl über der Folie noch eine Schicht Vlies aufbringen und diese vermörteln. Auf dieses Mörtelvlies werden diverse Steine (kleine Findlinge oder quadratische Granitsteine) vermörltet , also schon ein haltbares Gerüst  Ist natürlich alles super aufwendig ,aber was macht man nicht alles für seinen Traum. Kann auch gut sein , dass ich das , auf Grund der Größe ,  auch nur an bestimmten Stellen mache. Das entscheide ich dann , wenn ich meinen Pflanzenplan erstelle 
Ich könnte an manchen Stellen in die Mörtelschicht einfach verschiedenen Kies einbringen , anstatt mit Sand und Minimauer zu hantieren.

Hach, Urlaub ist schon was Schönes , leider ist meiner vorbei und ich muß ab Montag wieder arbeiten. Dann hab ich erstmal keine Zeit mehr , meinen Teich zu planen 
Aber ich bin schon ein ganzes Stück weiter , dank Eurer Hilfe , obwohl ich immer noch offene Fragen habe


----------



## Zacky (15. Aug. 2015)

Haggard schrieb:


> Patronenfilter mit 42 Patronen / 4 Vorklärsäckchen



Um das hier nochmal kurz anzuschieben...habe dazu nun diesen Filter über einen Hinweislink aus einem anderen Forum gefunden.


----------



## Haggard (15. Aug. 2015)

Der "Hersteller" ist der gleiche  , nur hab ich mich für ein kleineres Modell entschieden , welches ca. ein Drittel davon kostet.


----------



## fiseloer (15. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Haggard,

ich will Dir die Antwort bzgl. Sand nicht schuldig bleiben.

10cm sind viel zu viel, die werden nicht mehr richtig durchströmt und die Fische werden auch nicht so tief "buddeln".
Damit wirst Du in kurzer Zeit in der unteren Sandschicht eine Schmutzablagerung und die damit verbundene Bakterienkultur bekommen.
Außerdem wird die obere Sandschicht durch die Fische aufgewirbelt = trübes Wasser, landet irgendwann in der Pumpe und wirkt dort wie
feines Schmirgelpapier. Am Ende hast Du das Zeug im Filter.

Alternativ schlage ich eine Schicht von 3-5cm feinem Kies, Körnung 3-6 mm vor, um die genannten Probleme zu umgehen.
Stell die Pumpe etwas höher, z.B. auf einen Stein, damit sie den Kies nicht ansaugen kann.

Noch ein gut gemeinter Rat.
Dein Thema trägt den Titel "Frühe Planungsphase - dies und das" und das passt zu den Fragen die Du stellst.
Mal zu dem Thema und mal zu einem anderen. Leider greifen bei einem Teichbau aber alle Komponenten ineinander bzw. sind von einander abhängig. Ich fürchte Du denkst über viele Details nach ohne das Gesamtkonzept im Blick zu behalten.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## willi1954 (15. Aug. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> ..habe dazu nun diesen Filter über einen Hinweislink aus einem anderen Forum gefunden.



stolzer Preis


----------



## Haggard (15. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Klaus ,
ich danke Dir für Deine Antwort.
Ja , ich weiß , es ist ein wenig durcheinander und ich gelobe Besserung.
Um beim Thema Sand zu bleiben :
Ich möchte gerne Pflanzen in den Teich einbringen und wollte dafür halt Sand als Substrat nehmen. Die Pflanzen brauchen schließlich einen gewissen Halt und auf Pflanzkörbe wollte ich eigentlich verzichten.
Könnte ich alternativ , an den nicht abgetrennten Pflanzstellen , erst Sand und darüber dann eine Schicht Kies machen ?
Kies hat halt das Problem , dass es schnell schmuddelig wird , da sich Mulm etc. schnell ansammelt.


----------



## fiseloer (15. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Haggard,

es kommt zunächst darauf an welche Pflanzen Du einsetzen möchtest. Eine Seerose z.B. wird auf 5cm Kies schlecht gedeihen __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut und viele andere kommen damit wunderbar zurecht.

Was hast Du gegen Pflanzkörbe? Die sind schnell zugewachsen, auf dem Kunststoff bildet sich ein Algenflaum und zur Pflege der Pflanzen, lichten, abgestorbene Teile entfernen oder auch düngen kannst Du sie schnell mal aus dem Teich holen.

Könnte ich alternativ , an den nicht abgetrennten Pflanzstellen , erst Sand und darüber dann eine Schicht Kies machen ?
Kies hat halt das Problem , dass es schnell schmuddelig wird , da sich Mulm etc. schnell ansammelt.
Damit sich der Mulm dann doch in der unteren Sandschicht bildet ???

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Haggard (15. Aug. 2015)

ja , wo Du Recht hast...
Ich hatte eigentlich vor Pflanzen und auch die Seerosen direkt in das Substrat zu setzen , deswegen auch die 10cm.Wenn die Pflanzen in den Töpfen sind , breiten die sich aber nicht von alleine aus , oder hab ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler ?
Wegen dem Substrat muß ich mir nochmal Gedanken machen , ist nicht so einfach.

Nochmals Danke


----------



## mitch (15. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Klaus,
seit wann braucht __ Hornkraut Substrat zum wachsen, schau doch mal bitte hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/hornkraut.41277/

Ich werde für meine Pflanzen nur "einfachen Bausand" nehmen und etwas Lehm/Lös untermischen, die Schicht wird bestimmt 25 cm dick.

Da hat halt jeder so seine eigene Meinung /Erfahrung, in meinem "noch Teich" bin ich durch klares Wasser belohnt worden


----------



## Haggard (16. Aug. 2015)

Moin Mitch ,
hast Du einen Pumpe am Laufen ? Wie groß ist Dein Teich  , bzw. wie tief an den Stellen mit den Seerosen ?


----------



## Teich4You (16. Aug. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> seit wann braucht __ Hornkraut Substrat zum wachsen, schau doch mal bitte hier
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/hornkraut.41277/
> 
> ...



Sehr clean und sieht super aus! Auf dem Sand bilden sich gar keine Algen?


----------



## fiseloer (16. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Mitch,

 "seit wann braucht __ Hornkraut Substrat zum wachsen, schau doch mal bitte hier""

Braucht es natürlich nicht. Ich habs bei mir nur etwas in Substrat gesetzt, weil ich sonst immer den Skimmer damit voll hatte.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## mitch (16. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Klaus,



fiseloer schrieb:


> Ich habs bei mir nur etwas in Substrat gesetzt, weil ich sonst immer den Skimmer damit voll hatte



ja das sehe ich ein, das würde mich auch nerven


Hallo Haggard,


Haggard schrieb:


> Wie groß ist Dein Teich , bzw. wie tief an den Stellen mit den Seerosen ?



vor dem Umbau:
Pumpe: Luftheber DN75 ca. 10m³/h
Teichvolumen: ca. 14 m³
Seerosenpflanztiefe (Oberkante Topf)  von 70cm bis 10cm, das kommt immer auf die Sorte an

wenn der Umbau mal fertig ist  :

Pumpe: Luftheber DN125 min. 20 m³/h
Teichvolumen: ca. 25-30 m³




Teich4You schrieb:


> Auf dem Sand bilden sich gar keine Algen?


du meinst wahrscheinlich Mulm (tote Algen), wenn genügend Strömung da ist werden die einfach "weggeströmt" in den Filter


----------



## mitch (16. Aug. 2015)

ich hab noch ein paar Bilder gefunden

lehm:


 

lehmiger sand:


 

abdeckung mit feinem kies:


----------



## Haggard (16. Aug. 2015)

Ich danke Dir Mitch !


----------



## Haggard (28. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Leute ,
ich muß Euch noch mal nerven , da ich mir immer noch nicht 100% sicher bin , ob ich auf Schwerkraft oder normale Pumpenfilterung setzen soll.Ich schreibe hier mal meine Sicht der Vor - und Nachteile der Schwerkraftfilterung auf und hoffe auf Ergänzung.
Aber Ihr dürft nicht vergessen , ich möchte keinen reinen Koi-Teich mit Steilwänden , sondern eine Mischung aus Natur - und Fischteich mit Sandboden und ausgiebigen Pflanzenzonen.
Wie ich den Teich sonst baue , welche Tiefe , Zonen , welchen Filter etc. steht alles fest. Wann der erste Spatenstich erfolgt ,ist aber leider noch nicht absehbar.

geplante Daten :
- Wasserfläche ca. 90m²
- Wassermenge ca. 65m³
- Wassermenge Tiefenzone ca. 45m³
- Tiefe max. 160cm
- Patronenfilter bis 60.000l
- Pumpe 20.000l/h

Angaben ohne Gewähr 

Vorteile :
- weniger Stromverbrauch ( über wieviel € reden wir eigentlich bei einer 100 Watt Pumpe)   
- höhere Filterleistung durch größeren Wasserdurchfluß

Nachteile :
- Bei Leck in der Verrohrung erheblicher Aufwand und Kosten !
- Bodenablauf kann zum Problem für kleine Fische und Krebse werden !
- Sandboden nicht unbedingt möglich
- Filterkeller bauen ( höheres Budget)

Apropos Filterkeller, wie könnte man sowas am Einfachsten bauen ? Geht auch Holz ?

Danke


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Haggard!

Ob da ein Patronenfilter die richtige Option ist, ich glaube nicht. Und Sand oder anderes Subtrat würde ich nicht in den Teich tun. Lieber Pflanzkübel verwenden, dann ist auch mal ein Schlammabsaugen möglich.


----------



## Zacky (28. Feb. 2016)

auch wenn es eine Bade- & Fischteich wird, würde ich zu Helix tendieren - weniger Filtermedien-Volumen und effektiver, auch durch Belüftung quasi selbstreinigend.

Wenn Bodenabläufe keine Option sind, dann dennoch in Schwerkraft und evtl nur über Seitenabläufe das Teichwasser in den Filter ziehen.

Aber wie willst Du den Boden von Mulm, Blättern und anderen Schmutz reinigen? Wenn es für Dich eher zweitrangig ist, dann ist es auch ok.


----------



## Haggard (3. März 2016)

Moin Moin !
Tja , das ist alles sehr kompliziert.... Ich mag halt den Naturlook und würde die Pflanzen direkt in das Substrat einpflanzen , damit die sich natürlich verbreiten können.
Ich weiß, das beißt sich alles mit vielen Aussagen, die ich hier im Forum lesen konnte. zusätzliche Arbeit ist das dann auch, aber so ist das mit Hobbies.
Aber um Pflanzen etc. geht es mir im Moment nicht, da habe ich mich schon festgelegt und werde Euch dann, hoffentlich,  mit meiner Teichbaudoku auf dem Laufenden halten.

Ich habe nur das Problem mit der Filtertechnik, also BA oder nicht 
Die Technik soll dann natürlich auch so gut wie möglich den Dreck aus dem Teich, in den Filter befördern und von dort aus zurück in den Teich ( durch eine üppig angelegte Pflanzenzone und Muschelbank ) "Gruß an herdsch"


Naja , ich denke , da muss ich mir die nächsten Wochen noch ordentlich Gedanken machen !
Ihr habt mir jedenfalls sehr geholfen und bin euch dankbar ´


Mein Grundwasser gespeister Fischteich 1000m² braucht halt keine Technik, denn die Pflanzen kümmern sich da um das biologische Gleichgewicht. Den Teich habe ich auch selber entworfen, bepflanzt und besetzt. Da passt alles...Bevor Fragen auftauchen, der Teich liegt außerhalb 

P.S. Über weitere Gedankengänge würde ich mich freuen


----------



## Haggard (14. März 2016)

Wei weit unter dem Wasserspiegel muß ein Rohr vom BA in den Filterkeller laufen ?


----------



## Zacky (14. März 2016)

Wenn Du Bodenabläufe einbaust, dann musst Du die Leitungen eh' früher oder später nach oben holen. Es gibt keine Mindesttiefe, wobei die einzige sinnvolle Erklärung / Begründung wäre der frostfreie Bereich. Je nach geografischer Lage also bei -50 bis -80 cm. Du kannst Dich aber nach den Anschlüssen deines Vorfilters richten. Andererseits kannst Du die Rohre auch direkt vom BA in der Tiefe lassen und dann von unten in den Filterkeller gehen. Beachte hierbei nur, dass Du dann 30° besser so gar 15° Winkel verwendest, um die Leitungen senkrecht in die Filterkammer zu verlegen.


----------



## Haggard (15. März 2016)

Danke , das hilft mir schon weiter.

Eine blöde Frage habe ich noch.... Wie dick sollte die Wand /der Erdwall zwischen Teich und Filterkeller sein ?


----------



## Haggard (17. März 2016)

Moin ! Ich habe mal eine kleine Skizze erstellt und möchte gerne  wissen :
1. reicht 1 BA (der sollte dann genau mittig gesetzt werden)
2. ist der Einlauf korrekt
3. würde das so mit der Schwerkraft funktionieren ?

Danke


----------



## samorai (17. März 2016)

Man kann auch etwas die natürlichen Hilfen mit ein beziehen - Hauptwindrichtung in Deutschland ist Nord-West, dort wenn es geht den Einlauf bauen. Der Skimmer sollte dann genau gegenüber in Süd-Ost postiert werden.
Senkrechte Abläufe,wie Skimmer,Bodenabläufe .......gut zu erkennen bei Badewannen, Duschen läuft das Wasser auf der Nordhalbkugel (Erde) immer rechts herum ab.
Es ist zwar nicht das "Groh" in Sachen Teichbau, aber etwas Hilfe von "außen" kann ja nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## Küstensegler (18. März 2016)

Hallo Ron,

so pauschal kann man das leider nicht sagen.
Wichtig sind hier auch die lokalen Luftverwirbelungen.
Ich lebe z.B in SH mit vorwiegend westl. Windrichtung.
Da wir unsere Terrase und den Teich westl. vom Haus haben, reflektiert das Haus die
Luftströmung und unser Simmer ist somit besser auf der westl. Teichseite angebracht.
Bei mir läuft der Filter (mit Skimmer) jetzt einige Monare und kann sagen, das dies der bessere
Standort ist. Wichtiger ist m.E. das man versucht eine Kreisströmung hinzubekommen.
Das hat bei uns zum Glück super geklappt.
Und noch ein kurzer Hinweis auf deine Drehrichtung des Wassers:
Dies ist ein Mythos, der nicht stimmt. Quellen dazu findest du leicht.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## trampelkraut (18. März 2016)

Hallo Carlo!

Das mit der Windrichtung kann ich bestättigen, auch mein Teich ist von mehreren Gebäuden umbaut, die die Hauptwindrichtung umlenken.
Ich hatte das vorm Teichbau schon beobachtet, und konnte den Skimmer dementsprechend platzieren.


----------



## Haggard (8. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Leute,
wie man unschwer an meinem Profilbild erkennen kann, wurde die Teichgrube ausgehoben, dies geschah im September 2017. Aktuell ist leider ordentlich Grundwasser drin....
Der Filterkeller ist ebenfalls schon länger fertig. Im Frühjahr folgt die Verrohrung samt Modellierung der Terrassen und im Sommer wohl die Verlegung der Teichfolie.
Allerdings habe ich danach wohl voraussichtlich kein Budget mehr für einen Trommelfilter über und suche nach einer passenden Übergangslösung. Ich persönlich dachte an eine SiFi als Vorfilter. Ich habe im Filterkeller extra eine Kammer gemauert, die sowohl für SiFi oder TF Betrieb ausgelegt wäre.

Gibt es noch eine Alternative, die sich im selbigen Preisrahmen wie die SiFi befindet ?


----------



## Teich4You (8. Feb. 2018)

Was kostet denn die Sifi die du haben willst? 
Und kannst du schon sagen, wann du dann auf TF umbauen willst?
Am Ende wirst du ja auch einen Wertverlust haben bei der SIFI. 
Vielleicht geht es auch erst mal ohne und als reiner Schwimmteich bis der TF kommt? 
Finde es nur ungünstig jetzt schon Geld auszugeben.
Vielleicht kannst du ja eine statische Helixkammer machen und diese solange als Vorfilter nutzen und ab und an durchspülen.
Das Helix dann später als normalen Biofilter nutzen.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Feb. 2018)

Florian hat Recht.
Hier haben schon viele durch Umbau Lehrgeld gezahlt.
Bereite alles für einen TF Deiner Wahl vor...lass die Sifi weg und gehe erstmal schwimmen.

Für weitere Tips benötigen wir aber genaue Angaben und ein paar Bilder ...Volumen des Teiches.. Masse....Filterkellermasse..
Teich und Verrohrung muss stimmen...die Technik im Filterkeller kann man immer dort nachrüsten..


----------



## Haggard (11. Feb. 2018)

Moin Leute,
nun die SiFi kosten so um die 900€. Mindestens 1 Jahr müsste ich damit leben.
Mit Matten oder Bürsten würde ich auch nicht weit kommen denk ich mal oder ?
Die Verrohrung etc. ist schon auf den Teich ausgelegt, es geht rein um eine Vorfilter Zwischenlösung...
Danke


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Feb. 2018)

Selbst der kleine TF von  Aquaforte wäre eine gute Alternative zu der Sifi.
Gab es schon in den Kleinanzeigen einige Male schon gebraucht um 1000...


----------



## Zacky (11. Feb. 2018)

Wenn Du ein wenig Aufwand nicht scheust, dann könntest Du auch das erste Jahr nur über Vliesfiltersäcke den groben Schmutz filtern. Da haben wir jetzt auch über ein Jahr lang gemacht und das geht schon. Dies Vliessäcke haben wir uns selbst genäht und dann alle 1-2 Tage ausgespült und gewechselt. Der eine oder andere Sack ist nach grober Reinigung auch schon mal in die Waschmaschine geflogen und dann wieder eingesetzt worden.

So eine Vliesrolle kostet auch nicht die Welt und ein-zwei Rollen reichen fast für eine Saison.


----------



## samorai (11. Feb. 2018)

Was ist denn mit ein Schrägsitz-Sieb belüftet, kostet ca. 300 € im Eigenbau.Ein 150 my Spaltsieb zwischen 2 5mm PE-Platten einkleben. Wenn es nur vorüber gehend ist könnte man es in 2 geschlitzten 8er Styrodur Platten auf press einlassen um es später wieder zu entfernen.Die Belüftung wird unterhalb des Siebes befestigt, in der Regel ist es ein 25er  E-Rohr mit 1mm Bohrungen alle 4cm .Die Belüftung übernimmt die Reinigung des Siebes, das Sieb selber wird in einen Winkel zw. 70 u. 80 Grad eingebaut.


----------



## Haggard (12. Feb. 2018)

Moin Moin.
Das sind zwei gute Ideen, damit werde ich mich mal näher beschäftigen.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Küstensegler (12. Feb. 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt auch 2 Jahre mit Filtersäcken gefiltert.
Läuft gut und der Reinigungsaufwand hält sich in Grenzen.
Ich verwende 200µ Industriefiltersäcke und habe die in eine Stapelbox eingebaut.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/544408/
Die Filtersäcke gibt es für kleines Geld bei Ebay.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Feb. 2018)

Haggard 
Du hast doch schon in anderen Anfragen hier schon gute Antworten bekommen.
Du baust doch einen Koiteich....
Wieviel Volumen wird dieser haben...?
Aus dem Tröt von 2017 weisst Du jetzt schon, dass eine Umwälzung des Teichinhaltes in 1...2 Stunden sinnvoll sein kann.

Danach werden alle Saugleitungen,  VorFilter, Pumpe , Biokammer und Rückläufe etc. ...ausgelegt.

Mir Deinen Angaben kann man ggf. realistischer über mögliche Filterideen spekulieren...

Ebenso würden Bilder der Teichgrube/ Lageplan helfen.

Einen Teich mit Stufen ringsherum habe ich übrigens....und würde so nicht mehr bauen...


----------



## Haggard (13. Feb. 2018)

Ich werde auch erstmal auf Filter-/Vliessäcke und zusätzlich Japanmatten setzen und dann, so bald wie möglich,  auf einen TF umrüsten.


@ThorstenC 
es wird definitiv kein reiner Koi-Teich, eher ein großer Gartenteich. Umwälzung, Verrohrung, Bio etc. habe ich auf alle 2 Std. ausgelegt und das Volumen wird wohl ca.60 - 70m³ werden...
Es ging mir aktuell nur um die Vorfilterung, denn alles andere ist in Stein gemeißelt. Sicherlich lässt sich über das Thema Umwälzung streiten, aber ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass es für mein Vorhaben reichen wird.


----------



## Michael H (13. Feb. 2018)

Hallo

Wie sieht es den aus mit Selbst - Bau -Filter .
Wenn ich die Preise lese die du hier in den Raum Schmeißt , sollte das locker gehn mit dem Geld was du ausgeben willst .

Nur mal so als Anregung.......


----------



## Haggard (14. Feb. 2018)

Moin Moin !
Das Problem mit dem Selbst-Bau ist, ich bin handwerklich nicht gerade bewandert


----------

